# Swatches of Barielle's Spring 2011 Karma Collection



## kayjay (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey ladies, I purchased 4 of the 6 new Barielle shades and wanted to share some swatches. They're great warm weather colors. Right now all polishes are BOGO 50% on the Barielle site.   Soul-er Powered 

   Gotta Have Fate 

   Welcome Ohm 

   Do Unto Others 

   Here's the entire collection... 

   More pics are here on my blog.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches!  I love that coral shade on you!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gifGotta Have Fate
> 
> Do Unto Others


Love those two shades. That blue is so 1950s!


----------



## Diava (Jun 24, 2011)

what lovely summery shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they all look lovely on you!!!


----------

